

Imagine Where 2 Gigabit Speeds Will Take You - clebio
http://corporate.comcast.com/comcast-voices/imagine-where-2-gigabit-speeds-will-take-you

======
MCRed
18 million homes within a year seems really fast-- and presuming that they
target larger cities first, there's a possibility a lot of us could get it.

I don't care about 1Gbps vs 2Gbps so much as getting serious connectivity. I'm
tired of 20mbps that is often 0bps for a minute or two every couple of
minutes.

I'd love to see comcast make this real, even if it's prompted by google
fiber...

One thing that's is for sure-- the next time I move, I'm moving somewhere with
really good internet.

------
eip
Comcast's speedboost means the connection will be 2Gbps for for roughly the
first .03 seconds of your download. Then it will be about 2Mbps for the entire
rest of the download. The only way to sustain anywhere near that speed for
more than a second or two would be to have like 500 torrents downloading at
the same time.

------
skorecky
Only it's probably going to be twice as expensive as Google Fiber and it's
still run by the worst company ever.

